# cheapest place to buy the Blazer PB207 Torch Lighter - Clear?



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Amazon.com: Blazer PB207 Butane Refillable Torch Lighter - Clear: Industrial & Scientific
i just wanna make sure you guys know im talkin about the clear one. is $33 on amazon the cheapest i can get this? i just got a bugatti b-1 on cbid for $20 so im trying to see if i can get a similar discount


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats actually a decent price on that lighter. They are usually on sale for 45 or so. There is a black on on there thats a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Thats actually a decent price on that lighter. They are usually on sale for 45 or so. There is a black on on there thats a few bucks cheaper.


thanks it looks like il just order it through amazon


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Seems like you can catch it on monster ever once in a while for around the same price but who knows when it'll show back up.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Seems like you can catch it on monster ever once in a while for around the same price but who knows when it'll show back up.


on monster for $20 or $33?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I wish 20 but it seems like it's always mid 30's when it shows up.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

ok so $33 must be the cheapest they get. thanks


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

Item number: 280597230783 SMOKERS POCKET TORCH LIGHTER knockoff version 2 for around 15.00 only complaint cap does not fit properlly it falls off


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry on ebay


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

jst2007 said:


> Item number: 280597230783 SMOKERS POCKET TORCH LIGHTER knockoff version 2 for around 15.00 only complaint cap does not fit properlly it falls off


thanks but i need the real thing


----------

